# Balchik, Bulgaria



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

"Balchik is a Black Sea coastal town and seaside resort in the Southern Dobruja area of northeastern Bulgaria. After the Second Balkan War, in 1913, the town, styled Balcic, became part of the Kingdom of Romania. It was regained by Bulgaria during World War I (1916–1919), but Romania restored its authority when hostilities in the region ceased. In 1940, just before the outbreak of World War II in the region, Balchik was ceded by Romania to Bulgaria by the terms of the Craiova Treaty. During Romania's administration, the Balchik Palace was the favourite summer residence of Queen Marie of Romania and her immediate family. The town is the site of Marie's Oriental villa, the place where her heart was kept, in accordance with her last wishes, until 1940 (when the Treaty of Craiova awarded the region back to Bulgaria). Today, the Balchik Palace and the adjacent Balchik Botanical Garden are the town's most popular landmarks." - wikipedia I'll post some pics from this place.

Balchik waterfront. In the distance, we can see Albena's hotels
Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Albena seen from Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Black Sea at Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice shots, Bogdy


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you christos  More will come soon

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting to see a Black Sea resort.... Why is it called The Black Sea?


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know exactly why it's called the "Black Sea" but I suppose, due to water, which is darker than Mediterranean Sea. The sand is more black, probably due to Danube, and more rivers which flows in Black Sea, that make it more a "lake" than a large sea as The Mediterranean Sea (even if Black Sea is connected by straits with Mediterranean Sea). There are more river deposits than stones, so the sand is darker, and also due to waves the water of sea is "black" 


*Castle of Queen Marie of Romania*

During interwar period, when the southern Dobrudja, the two counties (Caliacra and Durostor in romanian) also known with the "Quadrilateral" name were annexed by Romania, the Queen *Marie of Romania* loved Balchik, and she decided to built here a summer residence, a castle, nicknamed the "Quiet Nest" (Cuibul Linistit) It has a minaret, but not by religions causes. It was built to remember by the Balkan culture and to be in harmony with the Black Sea athmosphere. Even if Balchik and the "Quadrilateral" were a short period of time a part of Romania (they were actually bulgarian territories), many Romanian artists, in that times, spent their time to Balchik, for painting or writing because it was a Mediterranean corner in Dobrudja. The castle also has a garden, and a stream which flows into sea.

Here is map of Romania and Bulgaria with Southern Dobrudja or Cadrilater highlighted in yellow. Northern Dobruja is highlighted in orange. Just, to know what we are talking about. More info *here*










DSCI2865 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The gardens* The Castle's gardens are suspended on that terraces, and there are stairs and organized as a labyrinth, also to rememeber by Balkan culture, by Daedalus which construct a gigantic labyrinth to hold the Minotaur in Crete, Greece. So, the castle have an oriental style

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates, Bogdy


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you :cheers:

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Balchik Hills*
Street in Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Stone stairs, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Houses in Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Houses in Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Houses in Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

This is a typical balkan urban landscape, white houses on hills. Love this buildings, especially those with upper gabled more prominent :cheers:
Houses in Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik panorama by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik panorama by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Houses in Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik panorama by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik panorama by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, especially at Flickr profile, thanks ^^


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you djole 

More pics
Balchik panorama by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik panorama by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik panorama by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Pontoon bridge at Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Pontoon bridge at Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Bogdy, nice pics and absolutely correct history facts. Thanks for sharing your point of view


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik mosque by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

a nice resort...laid back and relaxing.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Balchik beach by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The coast of Black Sea, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Skopje/Скопје;119970124 said:


> To be honest, the "tower" of the castle looks like a minaret of a mosque. I also had the impression that this "castle" once was a mosque.
> 
> Anyway, nice photos and reportage! :cheers:


No...I was never a mosque...The castle was built with this minaret just for decoration.



> Balkan and Oriental motifs were used in the construction of the palace that was carried out by Italian architects Augustino and Americo, while a florist was hired from Switzerland to arrange the park. *The main building's extravagant minaret coexists with a Christian chapel, perfectly illustrating the queen's Bahá'í beliefs.*[1]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balchik_Palace



> The fruit of her love for Balchik remained behind though: the mesmerizing garden complex that she created *to symbolised the unity of all the world religions,* while at the same time being in harmony with nature.


More here http://www.balkantravellers.com/en/read/article/697


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Queen Mary of Romania in Balchik*


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

During Romanian administration, the main architect of Balchik, was the Romanian *Henrieta Delavrancea Gibory* who was advised by the administration (Queen, Mayor George Fotino) to plan a kind of geometrical villas in accordance with atmosphere (later named as Balchik's style) for Romanian artists, intellectuals or statesman who want to live in Balchik. 

Actually Romanian elite moved to Balchik during summer vacation because the Queen lived there. The whole cultural life of Balchik was related to Queen's Palace.




























or the old City Hall










When you see white geometrical houses in Balchik, this are Henrieta's houses 

Castle of Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The castle of the Queen Marie of Romania, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The garden of the castle, Balchik by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The Black Sea, Balchik, Bulgaria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Balchik waterfront by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice place and beautiful photos specially post no. 43 - looks like in sepia.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

a cool place for a summer holiday....love your photos,.


----------

